# Concrete Mix Question



## kpalframan (Apr 8, 2017)

I've been going through the Lindeburg practice problems and I came across a problem that I don't know know to solve (or even which reference to use to help me figure it out).  Here's the problem:

A given prozzolan contains approximately 20% calcium oxide and less than 2% carbon, and has a 0.5% loss on ignition.  This material is most likely to be

a) slag

b) class C flyash

c) class F flyash

d) silica fume

Correct answer is: b

Source: Lindeburg Practice Exam, AM Problem 2


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 10, 2017)

Tough one.  Who knows this stuff??  I am not certain but I 'think' the answer is B - Class C flyash.

I say that because the CaO in Class F should be less than 10% and the CaO in Class C should be more than 20%.  Both should have less than 5-6% Carbon.

https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/pavement/recycling/fach01.cfm

http://www.mnconcretecouncil.com/ftpgetfile.php?id=242

I think slag has like 40-50% CaO and less than 0.1% C. 

http://www.saimm.co.za/Conferences/Slags2004/044_Suk.pdf

Silica Fume has low CaO - like &lt;2%

Here's a great PDF:  http://www.ce.memphis.edu/1101/notes/concrete/PCA_manual/Chap03.pdf

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## smahurin (Apr 11, 2017)

While good to find out the answer... I'd eat my hat if the PE asked something like that on the exam.  Practice tests have a tendency to be overly difficult in an effort to overprepare imo.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 11, 2017)

smahurin said:


> While good to find out the answer... I'd eat my hat if the PE asked something like that on the exam.  Practice tests have a tendency to be overly difficult in an effort to overprepare imo.


Couldn't agree with you more.  I had no clue what the answer was, I just searched and got lucky.  Unless I had a computer and an extra 30+ minutes, I wouldn't have been able to get this one correct on the exam.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2017)

Holy moly, I would think that this problem would be too specific and also outside the scope of the PE Exam. Unless this material is somewhere in the ACI Code, I wouldn't worry about it too much. And even if it is in the ACI code, I would only _maybe_ worry about it if you are taking the structural depth exam. From the looks of it, I'm guessing you're taking transportation. Forget you even saw this practice problem!

My two cents, anyway.


----------

